# BEW in flemish giants?



## flemish lops (Jun 21, 2012)

My flemish giant had a smaller litter about 3ish weeks ago. All of the kits have had there eyes open for a few days now and I  noticed that a white one has blue eyes. Is this known alot in the flemish giant breed or is this little bunny like one of those BEW bunnies that you see for hundreds of dollars  I seen an add "bunnies for sale" and the BEW ones were a lot more money then the others. Here's some pics.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 21, 2012)

No, Flemish don't do BEW. What you have is a  color called Ermine (non-showable in Flemish), also known as a Frosty in some breeds where it is showable . Ermine is the result of a combination of Agouti, REW, Chinchilla, and Non-extension genes, all in the same rabbit. Some Frosties have dark ticking on their coats, some have brown eyes, others have blue-gray. 

Blue-eyed White is the result of a rabbit having 2 copies of the Vienna gene. A BEW rabbit has bright, cornflower blue eyes, rather than blue-gray. Most rabbits that are carrying only one copy of the Vienna gene have a coat splashed with white in what often looks like a poor-quality Dutch pattern (called Vienna marked).

BEW is a rather unusual color, but it isn't rare. BEW's are not more valuable than any other color, based on color alone, though some people seem to think otherwise. In fact, in most breeding programs,  a BEW rabbit is a nuisance rather than an asset, since in the first generation almost all of the offspring are guaranteed to be unshowable. Like chocolate, BEW is a color that is best bred only to itself.


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Bunnylady for the info  . The add that I saw was for some holland lops for sale a while ago asking $100 or $150 each for a bunny because it was a BEW.


----------

